# Which one to buy?



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am looking to buy a new rifle and not sure what I want to buy?! I plan on using it to go bear hunting this fall and then hopefully next year or the year after elk/moose hunting. I have it narrowed to the three that I like the most: 30-06, 270, or 300. Any help would be appreciated. I am a big fan of the savage...but would be willing to try something else. Also what do you guys think I should put on it for a scope?

Rock


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I shoot a 300 and love the things. It has better range, power, and over all numbers then the 30-06 or the 270. The 270 I'm not much of a fan for. I also have a 25-06 that I mainly carry for deer. I feel IMHO that the 270 is not much better then the 25-06. If you take a close look at the numbers you will see that the only thing the 270 has going for it is the larger size of bullet. For most part the 270 has just a bit more energy and not much more speed then the 25-06 does. I also guess that part of my dislike for the 270 comes for the people I have seen shoot it. In the hands of a capable person the 270 could and does prove to be a good gun. But whatever the 270 can do the 30-06 can do better. The 270 also lacks the ammo type needed at times for larger game. For the most part the 30-06 will take most game with ease here in North America. Lots of people shoot a 30-06 for deer and I have heard of a few who shoot it for elk. If you look though at the numbers a 30-06 just falls short of what the 300 can do. The 300 might only have a few hundred feet per second on the 30-06 but the amount of impact the 300 has is much greater. Up to 700 flbs greater (the numbers I found) depending on what round you look at. The only down fall is the 300 has a lot more recoil then the 30-06 does. But when looking at the range, impact, bullet type, and trajectory the 300 is well worth the extra recoil...plus you do get use to it.


----------



## bob9466 (Jan 1, 2007)

The 30-06 has probably taken more animals in north Americe than any other caliber! I have hunted with the same 30-06 winchester for around 40 years and have never had a problem with it, it puit down every animal I shot. I had a 300 win mag. the only thing with it was the bullet would disingrate when I shot a deer at very close range, say 25 yards or less. I would go with the 06 or 300 mag. With the 06 you can always find someone with shells if you mess up and leave yours at home!


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Where are you located so we know what type of bear your talking about? Black bear, all are fine. Griz, 300 and 30-06 borderline. Costal brown, bring something bigger.


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

The 30-06 is great. I know a lot of people that hunt with it and I will be soon (next season). The great thing about the 06 is that it is so common and it has a wide variety of ammunition and grains.

The highest I have seen in factory ammo in Remington Express Core Lokt 220gr 30-06 rounds. I'm not sure if that can go higher in handloaded or not :-? . .300 is a good choice also. You said you are hunting bear heh? Which kind? The 06 should be able to handle any bear here in North America, with the right bullet.

Good luck to whatever you choose :wink:.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The 06 should be able to handle any bear here in North America, with the right bullet.

As much as I love the .30-06 I personally would want something in the .338 category if I was hunting brownies and costal grizzly. I can assure you one thing, it dosen't matter how big a gun you are packing, it will never feel too big if something is trying to eat you.

Ever hear an Alaskan guide talk about stopping a grizzly attack and then say his gun was too powerful?


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

True, but it depends on where you hit the bear, what type of ammunition you are using and the distance.

Like I said, you should be able to take down any bear here in north america...depending on these things, plus there are more things... but like I have said, its up to you.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

One of my favorite quotes of all time was by Chub Eastman when talking about gun choices for the big bears. When one taller than you is standing up looking down his nose at you, he said "nothing short of something with a lanyard would ease the pucker factor in that situation."

I met two guys in WY who hunt coastal brown bears regularly with .300 Weatherby's handloaded with 200gr Partitions, and they shot them high in the shoulder to "break them down". That is the smallest rifle I've ever heard recommended for the big bears.

I love the .30/06, but unless you're hunting with me, and you can't run as fast as me, I would pick a larger caliber for big bears.

So I guess my choice, based on your options would be the .300. But I would prefer my .338, and I would suggest you consider that, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Of course a bigger caliber is better for bigger bear, but we dont even know what bears he's going to hunt here... we still have to wait for his responce.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You were the one who said the '06 was fine for ALL of the bears. My remarks were in response to that.

My recommendation to consider the .338 is based mainly on his desire to hunt elk and moose.

But again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah 06 is fine for All bears here in North America. You can alway hit them in the head, might be a hard target, but its one shot one kill. You can also hit them in the body, in certain areas that will take them down but my not kill them.

I dont deny that a bigger caliber would be better, but it isnt a necessity. Especially if he is just going to hunt black bears or smaller brown bears. He doesnt have to go for the biggest bear in the area, altough, it would be cool too  .


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow!

I'm impressed. You must be one cool customer to be able to shoot at a bear's head, without hitting the top half, while he's intent on eating you, AND CLOSE ENOUGH TO DO IT!

What do you do for fun.........defuse bombs?

If you ever DO go bear hunting, you might want to trade your hunting boots in for the best Nike's made!

There's a reason guides use either .375 class rifles or shotguns for bear protection. And that reason is NOT because they don't already own a .30/06.

But use what you want. Afterall, bears gotta eat too! 

Seriously, we've gotten off-track here. He's most likely talking about black bears anyway so all this banter about big bears is moot. But if we are to give advice to anyone about big bears, I think it is only prudent to suggest the absolute biggest cartridge they can shoot accurately, while someone is beside them with an even bigger one!

As you can probably tell, I'm scared of big bears, and not ashamed to admit it!


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Well im glad that we are still cool with eachother  . So you know I wasnt trying to get into a fight... sorry if you read me wrong.

Its understandable that you are scared of big bears, anyone with common sense should be... well unless you are a veteran/experience bear hunter and have done it for years.

I'm scared of basically all bears . I would never go hunting for one by myself unless it was a small black bear or something. If I was going to go for bigger bears I would LRH (long range hunt) them.


----------

